# Bought this box for cheap today



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Hoping I can make a decent humi out of it  I filled the water thing up and have it resting now. I'll be buying a hygrometer and some beads very soon. Will this work as a decent 50-75 count humi? It seems well constructed to me, but I don't know much yet...


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

It looks great, how does it seal?? If you drop the lid does it go woosh or slam down with a thunk??? Woosh is good. You may have to add a seal if it goes thunk


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice box, dont u wish that it was filled with smokes when u bought it for the price you did.

Now that would be great. 

Cool buy, will definitly make a nice humi


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> It looks great, how does it seal?? If you drop the lid does it go woosh or slam down with a thunk??? Woosh is good. You may have to add a seal if it goes thunk


DITTO.

I've found that MOST cigar boxes do not make a good humidor. ipe:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

That looks like a well made cigar box, cool pick up.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That would be a pretty kick-ass humidor!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Just by looking at it, it looks like it was made to be a humidor. But like Mike said it all depends on the seal. Another way to check is with a small flashlight. Turn it on out it inside, close it, and see if you can see any light coming out of the seal.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-up - it's a great box. I've been looking at a couple on Ebay from time to time. It should have a pretty good seal since the wood sidewalls extend up into the top and it has a magnetic seal. If not, a little sticky-back felt can fix that. Good luck with it!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice box--Being your first you did a good job---Notice it looked like it seals with some magnet's---If it does not pass the seal test you can always get a big zip lock and put it in it---then get yourself a good size cooler, beads and a Acu rite meter--$50 to $100 bucks and your ready to go~!


----------



## sodomanaz-cl (Sep 22, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Nice box--Being your first you did a good job---Notice it looked like it seals with some magnet's---If it does not pass the seal test you can always get a big zip lock and put it in it---then get yourself a good size cooler, beads and a Acu rite meter--$50 to $100 bucks and your ready to go~!


Couldn't he go down to Menards/Home Depot and just pick up a rubber gasket thing to help seal it off? This might be dumb, but thought I'd throw it out there haha. Works on pipes, why not boxes?


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

It has magnetic seals, and I THINK it seals good. It doesn't thud, just closes right where you would expect with a slight tug from the magnets. Flashlight test to come later today. Then we'll go from there as far as fixing the seal (if needed) and getting beads and a hygrometer. It definitely was made to be a humidor so I'm gonna make it work hell or high water. Thanks for the tips so far. 

It already smells fantastic inside with just one day of having the water in the sponge-bar thing. MMMM!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Where did you get it from? 

I have wanted one of those for a while but most B&M's hold on to those boxes since they are really nice collectors items


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Got it at a local B&M, they moved a few things around and this was sitting on a table between the pile of empty boxes they sell for $3-5 and the regular humidors for sale. I paid $30 for it.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

good pick up considering one stick cost $30 plus for a Strat


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Passed the flashlight test. Anyone have an extra hygrometer and a few oz. of 70% beads they want to sell me?


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Patrick B said:


> It has magnetic seals, and I THINK it seals good. It doesn't thud, just closes right where you would expect with a slight tug from the magnets. Flashlight test to come later today. Then we'll go from there as far as fixing the seal (if needed) and getting beads and a hygrometer. It definitely was made to be a humidor so I'm gonna make it work hell or high water. Thanks for the tips so far.
> 
> It already smells fantastic inside with just one day of having the water in the sponge-bar thing. MMMM!


Stop worrying...put some smokes in it along with a reliable hygrometer, some beads or water pillows, keep it in a cool place and it will be good to go! Check readings from time to time and make necessary adjustments with temp and humidity. See...isnt that easy! Remember, cigars are hearty...just treat them fairly nice (70/70) and they will be nice back!!! 
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice humi


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pick up.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks nice to use as travel humidor!! :smile:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice looking humi


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

cool humi I have many they have mags that hold the seal well


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll have to be on the lookout for a couple of those. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Joel, search "stradavarius' on ebay, there is a lady with a few of these from time to time selling them really cheap.


----------

